# Carbide Grit Hacksaw Blade



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2019)

Spotted this thing at Rona this morning and thought it looked like just the ticket for my PHS.






Well it wasn't.

It states:  For thin straight cuts in ceramic, hardened steel, cast iron, and masonry.  Cuts in both directions.






1/4 way through this 2" X 2" bar it pretty much stopped cutting all together.  Had to finish the cut with a standard hacksaw blade.

To top that off, it stalled the saw twice.

A total waste of $10 IMHO.  Anyone else try one of these things?


----------



## PeterT (Mar 12, 2019)

I don't think they are well suited for 'regular steel' application. Even though they will cut metal I think all they mean is the carbide is harder than steel.  But it has no tooth or chip making geometry or clearance like a regular saw blade does. Those are better suited to things like fiberglass, G10, carbon fiber, soft ceramic... materials that are very hard on HSS cutting blades because they rapidly dullen the teeth.  Which is interesting because those resin/abrasive wheel cutters you see on chop saws & disc grinders work reasonably well. Maybe because its always breaking down exposing new grit & its quite a bit finer, higher SFPM etc.


----------



## Janger (Mar 13, 2019)

Those grit blade things are great for the tricky cuts in tile - curves corners and such.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 13, 2019)

They are just resin bonded and not industrial quality.  you can (for $$$) get a carbide hacksaw blade for power hack saws (or at least I saw them 20 years ago...)  Then they were over $100.


----------

